# My rescued female...bloodline questions



## Eva_tehDIVA (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello, name is Eric, recently adopted a female APBT, and i have some questions; I know her mother was 100% rednose and the father is a bluenose mix, now obviously i didnt get any papers on her, but im curious as to how i can find out her bloodline, if there is a way.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi 

Congrats on adopting a rescue!

There is no way to know a bloodline without a pedigree from a reputable org and from a good breeder.

Red nose just means a dog with a red nose. Blue nose is just a dog with a blue nose. Also wanted to add Old Family Red Nose is not the same as just any dog with a red nose.

There are many lines that produce those traits thus you can't look at a dog and know what bloodline they came from or even if they are in fact purebred.

That does not take away from your dog being a great pet by any means. Post some pictures of her and enjoy! APBTs are great dogs!

Welcome to the forum! See you around!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Like Patch said nose color is just that, the color of their nose.

Bloodline would be something like Eli/Boudreaux or Gotti/Razors Edge

If you have a rescue dog the chances of you ever finding out what the bloodline is are about zero. Just enjoy your dog for the wonderful pet she is!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Eva_tehDIVA said:


> Hello, name is Eric, recently adopted a female APBT, and i have some questions; I know her mother was 100% rednose and the father is a bluenose mix, now obviously i didnt get any papers on her, but im curious as to how i can find out her bloodline, if there is a way.


theres really no way without a legitimate pedegree on the dog.
but enjoy the dog no matter what!! and post pics lol.. were some pic postin fools!!


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: for rescuing a pup in need.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

WTG on the rescue, like others have said their is not really any way of knowing, but I am sure everyone would like to see some pics!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Old blog, but apt.

Pit Bull Blog What breed of pit&#8230;?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Old blog, but apt.
> 
> Pit Bull Blog What breed of pit&#8230;?


Very Good Info Lindsey Thanks :goodpost:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Glad ta be of service.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow you really put some thought into all that and it was REALLY good. Kudos to you


----------

